# Corner strobes and lightbar accessories



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

I own a 2001 Dodge 2500 reg cab truck with whelen lightbar and backrack.
thats not my problem.
I am in the market for a set of corner strobes for the rear of my truck.
And the kit that i have chosen is the whelen 20watt 2 strobe setup.That is all i really need i do not need them for the fronts.
So my question is will this setup be bright enough for me.Also where i am running a whelen 9medge mini lightbar do i need to run anything else like inverters or what...
I also have a Whelen 9medge mini lightbar and i am looking for a set of take down lights for the rear is there any place on the web where i can buy them...
Also need pictures of backracks with lightbars i need to see how the everyone runs there wires...

Thanks 
Mike DiBiase
Taz Landscaping and Snowplowing
[email protected]


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

As far as the corner strobes, 20 watts will probably not be enough. Those are usually what they put in show cars and such. I would go with atleast 60 watts, or 90 watts if you really want to be seen.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

what kind of back rack do you have ?? first time out is right about brightness .. 20 watts you wont even notice in the daytime or night time .... IMO i would have to stuck with the lightbar ....


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

if you only using 2 strobe tubes, the 20w kit would be ok and would work. But I would try to run at least 15w per tube. I would get a 60 watt 4 channel supply though incase you ever do decide to upgrade. Tubes and cables are cheaper then buying a whole new kit. But, to answer your question a 20w kit would work.


I would try to get your takedows on ebay. Thats about the cheapest place i've seen add ons for edge bars


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36976 here are pics of my truck and descriptions


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the replies.I will probably still get the 20 watt kit as i am on a tight budget this year.And i will try ebay because my local dealer does not carry whelen products anymore. And the BackRack that i got is just the regular one like what mcwlandscaping has on his truck.
So Thank you guys for the replies...

Thanks
Mike DiBiase
Taz Landscaping and Snowplowing
[email protected]


----------

